# Brindle's, How?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been everywhere, trying to find a brindle mouse or even something
that may carry brindle... I end up with a TON of yellow mice that I thought may have it!
So, can any of you let me know
what 2 mice can possibly create brindle? I so look up to you guys on this forum
especially Gill, and Laigale. I know many of you have brindle mice, so could you tell
me how you bred to get them, if you did breed 2 that where not brindle to make
brindle... I so sorry if I sound stupid asking how to get brindle on here while your all
so good and know everything about mice colors, but I've been breeding for like 1 year 
lol. I've done my _care_ research, just not color, and genes.

If you could post pics of two mice that can make brindle, you will be my hero,
because all id have to do is go buy 2 mice, lol!


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think brindle is a dominant gene and always shows except on PEWs (might be wrong though), so if you haven't got a mouse showing it you wont be able to breed it... Someone else will know more than me 

Annie


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You can't 'make' brindle unfortunately, you have to have the gene to produce more of them. I don't know where you are, but if you're in America there are usually plenty in pet shops and if you're in the UK you won't find any. There won't be any in UK pet shops and only one or two breeders have them.

I should also note that the American and UK brindles are different; the American ones are red with stripes of colour (usually black but can be other colours) and the UK ones are any colour with paler bars.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

willa2602 said:


> I think brindle is a dominant gene and always shows except on PEWs (might be wrong though), so if you haven't got a mouse showing it you wont be able to breed it... Someone else will know more than me
> 
> Annie


funnily enough you can tell.They(UK ones,don't know about USA ) are born with curly whiskers,they moult out several sets of the curly ones before getting a final straight set as adults.Albinos are to be avoided though,you don't want to breed lots of white brindles.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

SarahC said:


> willa2602 said:
> 
> 
> > I think brindle is a dominant gene and always shows except on PEWs (might be wrong though), so if you haven't got a mouse showing it you wont be able to breed it... Someone else will know more than me
> ...


Sorry, I don't know what I'm talking about half the time! :lol: So, what do you mean, you can't tell? Is that just with the UK brindle? All I know is that they have curly whiskers and tend to be overweight! 

Annie


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

don't be sorry,I'm just sharing info With sex linked brindles you can tell even if they are albino.The whiskers(temporarily) and also the fur are different and you would easily spot them in a litter.I have no idea about the non sex linked ones in the USA.Perhaps someone can enlighten us?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

American Brindle is dominant to everything except dominant yellow and agouti! If you are in America, you do need to find some Brindle to even get started.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I got what I suspect to be a brindle from a pet shop in the US. I think if you look you can find one there, or try posting on this site, many people have them.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm in the USA and I have never seen one, i'm in wa. Now I need help finding one!


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

SarahC said:


> don't be sorry,I'm just sharing info With sex linked brindles you can tell even if they are albino.The whiskers(temporarily) and also the fur are different and you would easily spot them in a litter.I have no idea about the non sex linked ones in the USA.Perhaps someone can enlighten us?


Ah, I'm with you now! The sex-linked is the *Mo*br, right? Is that what we have in the UK, whereas USA has *A*vy? And, that would be the dominant brindle that (usually) isn't carried without being expressed?

Annie


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

all this^ is why i've never gotten into Brindles :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're in the US, you're not likely to have Ay (dominant red), but Avy (brindle) is quite common, and e/e (recessive yellow) is not as rare as Ay. If you breed your yellow mice to an unrelated mouse, say, a black, and you get yellow mice, you probably have a dominant variety. Given that recessive yellow is more common in the US (e/e), you could guess that you're dealing with Avy (brindle). If your breeding of the yellow mouse to the unrelated black gave you absolutely no yellow mice, you could guess that you're dealing with a recessive variety like recessive yellow (e/e). Does that make sense? Unfortunately, brindle is a single-gene variety, so you have to have them to make them.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, makes sence a bit I'll try to try lol, thanks


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> American Brindle is dominant to everything except dominant yellow and agouti! If you are in America, you do need to find some Brindle to even get started.


A^vy (american brindle) IS dominant to agouti ...you can definitely have agouti brindles. I've not seen anyone ever try Ay with A^vy but I suspect A^vy would would be the dominant one. PEW is epistatic (dominant is not the correct term to use when you are comparing separate genes...epistatic means one gene will express over another) to A^vy, meaning an A^vy/* c/c mouse would be solid white with no trace of color. You cannot tell an american brindle albino from a nonbrindle albino. All of the white spotting genes are epistatic as well...so a heavily overmarked pied and/or variegated that has no spots could be brindle or not and you would not be able to tell.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I had a few brindles. I couldn't get it OUT of my mice! I've since completely changed my lines so I don't have any more. But one of my brindle bucks is producing nicely for a friend!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Cool thank you.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If you're in the US, A^vy is dominant. However, argente brindles are not particularly attractive...they end up gray on tan with a gray base which is difficult to see...so I would avoid breeding brindle with the pink eyed gene.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, how about a brindle to piebald yellow with black eyes (whats the name for that?). How
would that look? And agouti brindle?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

tikmio: What you get would depend on what your yellow mouse's genotype actually is. With yellow, because there are several ways to make it, it's hard to tell what you'll get. That's why I was suggesting the black mouse as a pairing. Bred to a black mouse, you'd get blacks and black-based brindles (the typical orange with dark agouti striping). Your best bet for making brindles would be to get a brindle buck, and put him to whatever you'd like. There are a lot of shades of brindle, and some come out basically agouti, while others come out basically all yellow, so I personally wouldn't put him to any agouti or yellow does, so that you'll know any agouti, brindle, or yellow pups are actually Avy brindle. It would be the safest bet, I think.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Velvet_Meece said:


> all this^ is why i've never gotten into Brindles :lol:





Bella said:


> I had a few brindles. I couldn't get it OUT of my mice! I've since completely changed my lines so I don't have any more. But one of my brindle bucks is producing nicely for a friend!


Lol, one of my first mice ever was a chinchillated brindle. I just thought she was a pretty grey color with a white belly! Anyway, I kept one of her pretty traditional looking babies... Unfortunately, that one later got sick, and died in my hands... As a new mouse breeder, it was very traumatic, and ever since then I've been rather afraid of brindles!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL...

If anyone has brindles in America in WA please PM me.... Thanks~


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

WA is Washington state, right? I'm in southern CA near Los Angeles, and there's people in my area that breed brindles. Also, I find brindles in Petco quite often. Send me a PM if you want me to put you in contact with the brindle breeders in my area.


----------



## brindlebabies19 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a little right now of 4 brindles. I luckily found a female brindle at a pet store and saved her from becoming snake food. Everytime she mates there are more brindles than anything. Although now that she has had her first litter of brindle babies i'm gonna start breeding them. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Old thread but related question. If you have siblings of a brindle, are they unable to create brindle themselves?

I might be able to take a long train ride to pick up the two right ones. I can't tell if the right one is agouti or brindle. But they're all that's left. Definitely an entire day of traveling right there.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Correct, brindle is a dominant gene. However, sometimes the stripes aren't vibrant or dark enough to show up real well on a mouse, which is when you get "surprise" brindles. And I'm not sure how well brindle shows up on black mice, someone else can help out with that.

The ones on both ends look brindle to me, not sure about the one second from the right. If you're able to get one to breed, you'll be crawling in brindles in no time! :3


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

My mice are of a similar colour to those in the photo and Im in Australia. Pets only though. :lol:


----------



## summnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Start watching your local Petco, Petsmart and other shops. I have been seeing LOTS of brindles in my local Petco for a while now and have seen some merles too


----------

